# generic medical record template



## nchaisson (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, my doctor was asking me about where we can locate a generic template that includes HPI, ROS, PFSH. He is looking for the easiest way to check off the typical examination aspects. He would also be writing notes on it too, it is more of a tool to keep him on track. I really think he suffers from ADD  He would want to replace our progress note with it. I know that AAFP has some for skin procedures, sore throats, etc. If such things exist please let me know, maybe there will be a xmas bonus in it for me!


----------



## terrifranklin (Dec 1, 2009)

*try this link*

http://www.e-medtools.com/forms.html


----------



## LindaEV (Dec 9, 2009)

http://emuniversity.com/FreeContent.html

this is a great site as well.

and donself.com


----------

